# Citica 100DSV question



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bought a new Citica 100DSV Friday and attempted to get the spool off as is shown on the maintenance diagrams but the spool will not come off. Shouldn't it slide out once the side VBS plate is moved out of the way?


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

it should come out you take off the sideplate. Just wiggle the spool around a little and just pull it out


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I tried that and it came out about 1/16" and then would not budge. Feels like something is holding it and don't want to pry on it.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Take the line off so you can push out on the spool. Mine was tough to get out the first time also.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I tried that and it came out about 1/16" and then would not budge. Feels like something is holding it and don't want to pry on it.


Actually there is a spool clip under the tension knob that holds the spool in place but you can remove the spool without removing the clip. This is applying the resistance you feel. Also, as Mustake said if you have line on the spool it will make it difficult to remove. The tolerance between the spool and the frame are less than the thickness of most lines.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The line is not over the spool and is taped in place. I just can't seem to move the spool because I can't get a grip on it. I guess I'll wait until I am ready to respool to take it off and clean the excess oil from it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It sounds like there is too much line on the spool or possibly the bearing under the cast control cap is rusted. The spool should just pop right out. You can remove the cast control cap and use something small enough to lightly tap the spool out. I emphasize the lightly part.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got it out by removing the cast control cap and pushing on the shaft with my finger. Apparently the V shaped tension clip was just really tight. You can feel it click into place when the spool is reinserted also... is that normal?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes that is normal. It prevents the spool from falling out if the sideplate is open. It does not affect the freespool of the reel because the clip does not contact the spool once you push it past that point.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Bantam and everyone else.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Pursuit, I've had the very same problem. It's simple to pop it out until you fill it with line. The way I learned to do it was to depress the spool release button, thereby giving you a bit more room to grip the spool. I grab it with thumb and index finger, squeeze tight and give it a pop. I think it will loosen up and get easier with time.
Bantam, you mentioned maybe having too much line on it. How much spool should be showing? One thing I liked about this reel is that you can fill'er up, and it won't backlash like many others I've owned. Let's you have more line on the reel.
Regards, oilman212


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It can just be too much line to remove the spool. Typically You fill it to the lip where it changes to a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Got to try my new Citica out on the water Saturday. Once I got it dialed in it performed great. I was able to cast a tail on a 1/16 oz jig head into a 15mph wind almost effortlessly. Had a few overrunns at first but was able to correct them easily. Another happy customer.


----------

